# Comparision between Asus slate and Apple Ipad which one is better?



## fariyaent (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello

Can you people suggest or rate between Asus slate and Apple Ipad which one is better? 

Thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I haven't used the ASUS Slate but I have used an iPad and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

I really enjoy the iPad :grin:. I havent tried a ASUS Slate.

What is it you want it to do? It might help.


----------

